# Price of Lemons and Limes



## Hopz (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi people, I have been away for a while, but back in the kitchen again. Good to see you.

Questions... What is going on with the price of Lemons? 
Out here is Utah, which is not all that far from California by the way... Lemons are in the $0.79-to $0.89 range.  90 cents for a lemon... get real.

While in the bin next to them are Limes... 4, 5, or sometimes 6 for a dollar. That is more normal.

What is going on? IF fuel prices are the culprit then why are limes still "normal"? I did a google and one article- from a questionable source, says water shortage in  Mexico... hard to believe that one too. If it was storms in the groves how did they just hit lemons and miss the limes?

Anyone have any facts?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it is all relative, everything is going up across the board. Gas prices, coupled with rising production costs, and a larger competitive market all add to the consumer cost.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't buy the lemons and limes any more ,  prices are ridiculous here too.


----------



## miniman (Aug 5, 2008)

There is a shortage of lemons at the moment - that is what is driving the price up.


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 5, 2008)

Lemons are .99 ea here.  Lemons and limes are one of my staples.  I can't imagine cooking without them.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 5, 2008)

I bought a bag of lemons (2 kilos) at Costco in Vallarta last week for 99 pesos (about $10)...I zested them, put the zest in the freezer, then juiced them and froze the juice in ice cube trays. When frozen, I put them in freezer bags, so I can pour out what I want to use. I find it hard to believe that Mexico grows many lemons - it is nearly impossible to find lemons here. They just aren't used in Mexican cooking (limes instead). So maybe they are grown somewhere for export. Now limes are plentiful and cheap. I can buy them for 5 pesos a kilo ($.50) - that's 25 cents a pound.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to keep  a bunch of them on hand all the time, now I only buy what I need for that week.  If I change plans I use the bottled stuff.. :-(  better that then waste the $ these days.


----------



## Hopz (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the friendly replies... now... does anyone know why... 

a. There is a shortage of Lemons, or 

b. Why the price went up for Lemons but not Limes?

I lived in Florida for 25 years and grew both in my yard. Each one behaved like the other... so I'm thinking if Lemons have gone up why have Limes remained cheap?


----------

